# Beef Ribs - How long to smoke these???



## meowey (Aug 21, 2007)

Well folks,

Here we go again.  The butchers at the local "super" markets really don't know what to do with ribs of any kind.  They don't cut spares or babies well.  The other day I saw these "Beef Spareribs" in the case, so I picked up a pack.









Here they are as taken out of the package








I've rubbed them and plastic wrapped them.  I'm thinking of a modified 3-2-1 timing.  My best guess because they have been separated to one bone segments is 2-1.5-.75 hours in smoke, foil, smoke.

Anyone have any other suggestions???  I'm all eyes and ears!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 21, 2007)

Have only done beef ribs twice. always racks of back ribs, not seperated.
the only advice I would give is be sure to remove ALL the membrane. This stuff will not cook away. It sucks to mix a good tender rib with a mouth full of rubber. Also I cook with a slightly lower temp for a little longer.Theese things have lots of connective tissue that needs to melt away. Patience is the key to beef ribs


----------



## flash (Aug 21, 2007)

We get those all the time. Called Spare Ribs, short ribs....whatever. Some one on here said they were beef boned ribs.
 At any rate. I love to marinade them in mojo. Then throw them in a aluminum pan, leave some mojo in the bottom of pan, enough to baste with. I smoked them for around 3 1/2 hours and was very happy with them.


----------



## meowey (Aug 21, 2007)

These critters each have a bone in them.  I'm not totally happy that the butcher separated them, as it will affect the cooking time by increasing the surface to mass ratio.  

Thanks for the replies.  They are in the smoker now.  Will post some Q-view later.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## flash (Aug 21, 2007)

No, those are exactly what I had. I love those. Actually more meat than racks. IMHO  Worst part is removing membrane. Shoot for 3 1/2 to 4 hours.


----------



## meowey (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks Flash!!!

BTW - I love your signature tag line!!  Wise words!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## flash (Aug 21, 2007)

Here ya go. Some of my beef ribs.


----------



## meowey (Aug 21, 2007)

Here are mine at 2 hours







The fatty to the left is my attempt to do a scotch egg fatty.  See Zilla's post http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=scotch

More later.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey

P.S. - Yes Illini, I'm trying to vaporize the rum in the spray!


----------



## flash (Aug 21, 2007)

By the way. I never did foil them thru out my smoke.
Gonna try a fatty soon. What internal temp do you shot for?


----------



## meowey (Aug 21, 2007)

Fatties are usually pork.  I like to get to 165F.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bigal (Aug 21, 2007)

FWIW, I just did some short ribs(separated/individual) last week.  Did them ~3~1~.5.  1hr in foil was too long so watch that closely.  I also checked the temp about 15min after I took out of foil, they were at 186*, so I quickly put some "special sauce" on them and pulled them off.

After I did my taste test I realized that they may have been better if I'd have taken them to 205 or so.  I also am not 100% on the first 3 hrs of my smoke, I didn't time it I just went by how far the meat had pulled from the bone, ie looks.

Special sauce that I like to use is save'n the juice from foil stage, put some in a bowl and mix in a tad of c.vinegar and bbq sauce to a consistancy that I like, smooth and a bit runny.  Tastes really good, we like it anyway.

Good luck, I've never seen beef ribs like that.  Should be interesting.


----------



## meowey (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks BigAl

Here we are at 3 hours







More later

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bigal (Aug 21, 2007)

OUCH!!!  I'm drink'n lunch right now and I'm hungry!  

Looks very good Meowey, that is no surprise.


----------



## meowey (Aug 21, 2007)

Here is the "Scotch Egg Fatty".  Fantastic taste!  Wow!  Thanks Zilla!!!







Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smksignals (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that fatty looks way cool !!!

Question, the clip holding your temp probe, what is it ??? I need a better way to hold the probe in my smoke chamber.  Thanks !!


----------



## meowey (Aug 21, 2007)

The clip came with an old Pampered Chef digital thermo that I've had for years.  I went back to get another one and they have discontinued the item.  Usually I just cut a hunk of potato and stick the probe through it and lay it on the grate.  No potatoes in the house today so i had to look for the clip.

Thanks for asking!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bigal (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice look'n fattie.  I see scrambled eggs and cheese in my next one.

BTW, in your signature......are the "bastards" democrats............or dogs(in your case)?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









(I had to look that up, it might be "illegitimi" instead of 2 't's)

Thats a good one........if you mean democraps........er i mean democrats.


----------



## hhookk (Aug 21, 2007)

I should know better than to come home from work hungry and check the forums before I eat. Thanks alot !!!


----------



## meowey (Aug 21, 2007)

Here is the picture plate.  These babies tasted as good as they looked.  I will be looking for more of these puppies, err, I mean kitties, err, I mean critters.







BigAl

I've seen it both ways as well as Non Carborundum Illegittimi.  It's just all in fun.  (Dogs, Cats  - Whatever!  LOL)

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bigal (Aug 21, 2007)

As always, you do very well Meowey!  That is a plate fit for a "BigAL"! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





NIce job, very nice.


----------



## flash (Aug 21, 2007)

See, I told you that you would like them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Most of our racks down here are pretty bad, so I always keep an eye out for this style of beef ribs. Seems the butchers everywhere seem to have problems with the names of beef style ribs.  I do have a half a rack and some beef ribs like yours to do. Maybe thursday.


----------



## meowey (Aug 21, 2007)

Flash - Thanks for the help.  I never did foil them.  They were in about 5 hours.  About a half hour before serving I glazed them with a little BBQ sauce thinned with the apple juice / rum mix that I had sprayed them with.  It was a good experience - one that I will repeat.  The boss (Mrs. Meowey) insists that I look for more!  I guess I have my marching orders - LOL!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 22, 2007)

Meowey,,,you da plate man 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 as I wipe drool from the keyboard


----------



## flash (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey no problem. I use to hate beef ribs till I found this way to do them. In fact, I have a bag of singles marinating in Mojo right now. Another rack I found in the freezer has been cut in two with Jeff's Rib rub on one and MDM Rib rub on the other. These "critters" are going on THIS afternoon. Stay tune for photos.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks excellent!  They look like short ribs, is that what they are?  The only ones I've done are the dinosaur long ribs...like from the back of the prime rib cut.


----------



## meowey (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm not sure, but I think they are shortribs that were badly cut! 

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

